# Bring on the clowns ...



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Haha - Rain is too cute with those expressions.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting these, I sure had to laugh!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Rita was up on the couch even though she's not supposed to. I had to take a picture but the closest thing was my phone so it's not the best quality but at least I got the face lol. As soon as I had it focused on her she tried to jump off.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

bslick said:


> Rita was up on the couch even though she's not supposed to. I had to take a picture but the closest thing was my phone so it's not the best quality but at least I got the face lol. As soon as I had it focused on her she tried to jump off.


Loved it ! LOL, LOL. Thanks !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Speaking of clowns, I present "Mister I Am Sticking My Tongue Out at YOU!"*:biggrin1:


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

This was Gracie's first winter, trying to eat snow!










Cindy


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Speaking of clowns, I present "Mister I Am Sticking My Tongue Out at YOU!"*:biggrin1:


What a cute clown ! Back at you Chagall, lol ...


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't poodles make the funniest faces? Love these pics! ♥ Here are a couple of Gigi's cute, funny faces. The last one I posted recently, but it always cracks me up when I look at it because she looks so darn happy.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Puppy Jaden playing by himself.

Silly by catsaqqara, on Flickr


Untitled by catsaqqara, on Flickr


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> ... too. Silly looking expressions ? Post 'em please.
> 
> Some of Rain's :


Rain is so very dramatic! LOL love her faces 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

catsaqqara said:


> Puppy Jaden playing by himself.
> 
> Silly by catsaqqara, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I think these qualify for "hideous faces" too, lol. Great photos ! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

This is what 9 week old Puppet was doing while we were cleaning the house...she'd be more an acrobat than a clown but boy she made us laugh! 

Crazy face pic is #4, but it makes more sense if you see the whole sequence, hehe


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Nawal said:


> This is what 9 week old Puppet was doing while we were cleaning the house...she'd be more an acrobat than a clown but boy she made us laugh!
> 
> Crazy face pic is #4, but it makes more sense if you see the whole sequence, hehe
> ...
> ...


LOL ~~~ uh oh, watch out, she's going to be an escape artist ! Great sequence of photos !


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Some funny faces of my darlings 

No! I don't want to kiss you!









My tongue is longer than yours!









Run, Loki, run!









Need get out of this tunel!









Sorry, I have so heavy tongue...









I am evil dog!









Aaaah!









Mom, it's wet!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Zmyjka said:


> Some funny faces of my darlings
> 
> No! I don't want to kiss you!
> 
> ...


Love them ! What a tongue !! Great photos as usual. Thanks !


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

"hideous" lol 
Here is a cuter one.

Bambi by catsaqqara, on Flickr


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

No I don't want to take a pic









Fine I'll pose for u









Yes mommy









Yes I chewed up another toy...at least I didn't chew up your carpet like Miu Miu


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting his weekly bath


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

My Daffadilly (Zeph) having fun & Shadow mid sneeze


----------

